# UT Austin RTF



## hbutash (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm going to being studying film at Texas this fall as a freshman. I was wondering if there was anybody here who will be going there as well? I'm still looking for a roommate as well as hoping some connections when working on future projects.


----------



## Willi (May 4, 2012)

Looking back I wish I would have went there. I graduated from Texas A&M where they shun creativity.


----------

